# Biggest Skin Care Crimes



## Dark_Phoenix (Oct 4, 2007)

What do you think the worst things people do to their skin are?


----------



## nylonbits (Oct 4, 2007)

exfoliating too much and picking on spots.. now my pores are huge and have a lot of acne scars.

also using too many skincare products. i personally think good skin comes from within... healthy habits! which means i should be sleeping at this time of night....


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 4, 2007)

Smoking.
Alcohol. I can look at people and tell if they are big drinkers by the quality of their skin (I'm in healthcare).
Picking,squeezing,not listening to their skin. (Not everyone requires a moisturizer!)
Stress handled badly.
Bad diet.


----------



## banjobama (Oct 4, 2007)

SMOKING!!

Tanning.

Girls not waxing/hiding their 'stache (if that counts as skin care)


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 4, 2007)

Not acknowledging that they need something with an SPF in it. I'm not talking about sitting in the sun baking but people who think it's fine to spend all day outside without slapping on some sunscreen. A number of my friends have done that, including my very pale friends, and it makes me wonder why they don't do it.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 4, 2007)

it makes me cringe when girls dont take off their makeup before going to bed!


----------



## frocher (Oct 4, 2007)

Eating poorly, I think many people spend a small fortune on skin care products and then have a horrible diet.  Unless you are very lucky you cannot get away with it, it shows up on your skin.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 4, 2007)

Not looking after you skin and then hiding it with make-up, I see nothing wrong with using make up to hide flaws but not giving a damn in the first place is unacceptable! It just irks me!


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 5, 2007)

Washing with soap bars.


----------



## Deena (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_it makes me cringe when girls dont take off their makeup before going to bed!_

 
Ditto!


----------



## user79 (Oct 8, 2007)

Not cleansing / washing / removing makeup adequately each night.
Lack of SPF protection.
Smoking / drinking.
Touching your face constantly with dirty fingers.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_it makes me cringe when girls dont take off their makeup before going to bed!_

 
It grosses me out when people do not shower before bed......and they lie in all that filth from the day....a bed should be a clean place!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 20, 2007)

Poor diet. lack of exercise and not drinking enough water.
Going to bed with make up on.
People who wear make up everyday. Skin should be allowed to breathe I think.
People who don't pay attention to their skin or bodies and then use the wrong thing. 
Washing with soap on your face. Body I don't mind so much but make sure it's one that's more acidic than alkaline as the skin is naturally acidic.

Might sound odd but showering/bathing every day and using hot water all the time when you do. Let your natural skin oils do their thing. After all it's what they're there for. Same goes for hair.

Oh and not paying attention to your hands and feet. They deserve extra care because they work so much harder than the rest of you I think.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 15, 2008)

Some good points already made! I just wanted to say that no matter your age, take care of your skin. Don't over do it, but I cannot stress the importance of sunscreen. I have friends who still have somewhat good skin and so they think - I am still young I don't need sunscreen. Well, they are going to pay for it in the long run. In fact I see wrinkles and large pores on them already....

Also I don't think you need a fancy or expensive skin care regime but cleansing is important and moisturizing in conjuction with spf. Another mistake is you still have to cleanse even if you don't wear makeup. Don't be lazy about it and do not touch your face with dirty fingers - clogs up your pores!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 15, 2008)

Bad diet
Not drinking enough
Too much sun/tanning beds
No SPF
Picking at spots
Not taking make-up off at night
Wearing too much foundation
There's more than I realised!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 15, 2008)

from someone that sells skincare, ive heard some of the most awful things.

1) using bar soap/shampoo/cleansers not intended for facial skin. and then theyre in my store boohooing about pimples. yeah the soap for your butt isnt for your face. if youre using bar shower soap to wash your face and you have redness and dryness and bumps, dont say you have "sensitive skin", you have what we call "moronic habits". i had a guy come in saying he used MANGO BODY BUTTER to moisturize his face and he was wondering why he was breaking out. hi BODY butter =! facial moisturizer.

2) using products for acne when they dont have acne. not every litle bump on your face is acne. using products too strong or not meant for your skin type WORSEN skin conditions and irritate them. i had a girl come in with what looked like raw chemical burns on her face. she used a extremely concentrated acne cream on little bumps on her face, which were originally just a mild allergic reaction, and the acne cream irritated it to the point that it was a chemical burn.

3) skipping on a moisturizer because your skin is "oily". your skin is over producing oil because its not getting the proper moisturization it needs. get yourself a moisturizer meant for oily skin and your skin will stop over producing oil. also excess oil leads to pimples.

4) overwashing oily skin - overwashing leads to a deficit in skin moisture, thus making oily skin continue to over produce oil.

5) exfoliating during an active acne breakout. exfoliating irritates the breakout and spreads it from one area of the face to another. wait until the breakout subsides before exfoliating. EXFOLIATING IS NOT AN EVERYDAY ACTIVITY.

6)piling on tons of foundation and concealers arent going to make your skin flawless. if anything its just making it worse by further clogging your pores. YOUR MAKEUP IS ONLY AS GOOD AS THE SKIN BENEATH IT.

god i can go on and on. skincare isnt all that complicated. get your skin typed by a sales associate or aesthetician, and use the proper skin care lines to combat issues you have with your skin. its easy:
1) wash 2) tone 3) moisturize 4) makeup remover.
if you have time to do 20 minutes on your makeup and 20 minuteson your hair, you have 5 minutes at the beginning and the end of the day to take care of your skin.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't stand watching people pull and tug on the delicate skin around their eyes, for example, when they are applying eyeliner, or when theyre washing their face. My once-stunning cousin used to pull the skin so taut when she would apply makeup that she now has heavy lines around her eyes and shes only 22!


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 15, 2008)

Using those acne-medicated wipe pads (neutrogena, clearasil, oxy, everyone makes them) all over your face in lieu of washing it.  Those are not intended for people who are just too lazy to wash their faces!  And people wonder why they dry out/have red blotches!  It baffles me.


----------



## Jeisenne (Jan 15, 2008)

The absolute worst thing anybody can do to their skin is exposing it to the sun.  That tan might look hip right now, but you pay for it years down the road.  I worked in dermatology for a year and we'd have these older women come in for procedures to try and make their leathery skin look younger, and whenever they'd complain about new spots showing up, the doctor would always repeat that the damage was done years ago by the sun and some spots take years to manifest itself.

Sun damages your skin.  It damages the way your skin regenerates its cells.  Stay out of the sun as much as possible, and when you have to be in it, use the highest SPF you can get your hands on.

Think of Donatella Versace.  It's not just smoking, partying, drug use, and staying up all night that makes her skin look like it would make a really lovely LV clutch, most of that was from the sun.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 16, 2008)

The absolute WORST thing you can do to your skin, regardless of skintype is expose it to the sun. UVA rays cause a lot of damage years down the road. This from an avid sun worshipper in my misspent youth. I'm quite religious about applying sunblock to my face, neck and hands every single day now. 

The 2nd biggest skincare crime is poor cleansing habits. You must clean it in the morning and really take care to clean it in the evening to remove all traces of sunblock and makeup. This is one of the biggest contributors to clogged pores. 

Poor nutritional intake. Not drinking enough water and liquids to keep your skin hydrated is another terrible crime. It's amazing how much your complexion will improve when you start drinking more water, green tea and adding omega fatty acids and fresh fruits and veggies to your diet. 

Harsh cleansers, treatments and not enough topical moisture regardless of your skintype. Anything too harsh strips your skin of healing oils and can damage your acid mantel. To avoid this, be sure your cleansers and toners have the right PH balance. Healthy skin PH ranges between 5 and 7 PH.

Bacteria: Dirty pillowcases, washclothes, hands, makeup brushes, hair, keep it clean. Change pillowcases twice a week, use a different washcloth every single time, wash those handses before you touch your face, if you have too much product in your hair restrain it and clean your makeup brushes once a week at a minimum! 

Lack of sleep and too much stress.

Too much makeup. If your skin needs improvement, focus on the skincare first rather than the makeup. 

overzealous anything! This includes extractions, exfoliation, treatments. Keep everything in moderation.


----------



## user79 (Jan 16, 2008)

I totally agree, sun damage seems to take the most toll on someone's skin. I used to go tanning a bit one winter, and my skin is quite fair and doesn't tan that well...After going for like one winter season maybe once or twice a week, I noticed a change in the skin on my face. I had sun marks everywhere. I immediately stopped going but I can only imagine how horrible my skin would look if I was still doing this.

I have a friend who goes tanning a lot, and her skin has weathered so much, even though she's still quite young. Just embrace your pale skin, or use those self-tanning lotions if you must, but just don't go tanning. It's horrible for the skin.

And yeah, use sunscreen on your face, even in winter! I bought a moisturizer that has an spf of 15 in it for daily wear.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 16, 2008)

The biggest skin care crimes are ones of comission rathere than omission.  Your skin will get over it if you wash your face with dial. Sure, its not luxurious, but 20 minutes later, the acid mantel has returned to its normal state. Sins of comission include doing too much- picking at skin, believeing that one needs an enormous variety of products , using a sunscreen and not reapplying every 2 hours( avobenzene breaks down and brings free readicals below the surface of the skin-causes more damage than no sunscreen), believing in the "halo" effect of sunscreen impregnated foundations (like eating at Subway-where people actually consume more calories because they think they are doing something healthy-SPF foundations give us a false sense of security). Touching th face, even unconsciously, and using dirty brushes or expired products. 
At Ala Moana, there are little independant carts that sell skin care, makeup etc, and they prey on women with skin insecurities or women who wear too much makeup. tThese vendors actually aggressively persue women. Its' interesting to watch. I like to position my self behind the Kalo plant or the Koi pond......
Skin is the largest organ in our body, and generally should be easy to take care of-especially in young people. Some of the astringents that the vendors sell are harsh, perfumed, and full of alcohol-a rubefactant (causes redness and irritation). A simple astringent could be witch hazel. Bar soap won't age you. You wash your arms with it, and they are exposed to the sun as well.  
Skin care should not victimize a person. If you need makeup remover, so be it, but no one needs a 2 hour routine. Not for their skin anyway.


----------



## cdnaddict (Jan 31, 2008)

all of you guys have touched on the SINS of skincare... and i have to agree with the major points:


tanning: i have a roommate who tans her skin to, literally, death... and doesn't wear and spf EVER; i feel like her face is going to look like a leather glove when she's 30! 
over-drying the skin: washing with barsoap, using too many harsh ingredients (this is why i didn't like proactiv), not using moisturizer, etc. 
not wearing DAILY SPF (prevention) 
i think those are the majors for me! blech...


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

  Oh and not paying attention to your hands and feet. They deserve extra care because they work so much harder than the rest of you I think.  
 
I'm really bad at ignoring my feet. I hate feet, I'm really disgusted by them lol.

I really think tanning is a horrible horrible sin, too much alcohol and smoking are also big sins.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 5, 2008)

I could go on forever, but here are my favorites.

1.  Using retinols, AHAs, peels, chemical lighteners, etc and neglecting to put sunscreen on...you're ASKING for it.
2.  People who swear up and down that they're oily, so they skip moisturizer and sunscreen because it makes them feel "greasy"....
3.  People who think their makeup is a moisturizer.
4.  People who don't wash their makeup off at night, even mineral makeup.  
5.  "Do you have a concealer for pimples?"  "Sure, would you also like to try a spot treatment to get rid of them?"  "No."  Well you're just asking for it by clogging an already clogged pore with makeup instead of a treatment product.
6.  People who use products that aren't meant for the face on their face.
7.  People who rub regular moisturizer all over their eye like they're tenderizing meat and wonder why they have fine lines and dark circles and milia.
8.  People who would rather put makeup over bad skin than invest in having good skincare.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^ hear hear MacPixie! I would tell my younger self to invest in skincare first rather than makeup; I didn't switch my focus until I was in my late thirties and now my skin looks better than it did in my twenties. Great skin is the best canvas you can have, it's worth the weight in makeup hands down


----------



## Jujubegirl (Mar 5, 2008)

Tanning and smoking are the worst, but I agree that all the other things listed are bad too.  It's too easy to take our skin for granted!  And oddly difficult to get the straight-up on the best ways (including the best products) to care for it.


----------



## laneyyy (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_It grosses me out when people do not shower before bed......and they lie in all that filth from the day....a bed should be a clean place!_

 
NO DOUBT! I always have had a thing for taking a bath before bed, I mean hell, I wouldn't be suprised if most breakouts come from wollering in dirty sheets and pillowcases. Ick...


----------



## Paramnesia (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_^^^ hear hear MacPixie! I would tell my younger self to invest in skincare first rather than makeup; I didn't switch my focus until I was in my late thirties and now my skin looks better than it did in my twenties. Great skin is the best canvas you can have, it's worth the weight in makeup hands down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree skin care is just as important as MU, even more. Though I spend more money on MU than I do skin care.


----------



## fafinette21 (May 28, 2008)

Definitely tanning/not using SPF and smoking are among the worst. Also, not washing your makeup brushes is huuuuge. 
Not using the right products for your skin type. You should really find out what skin type you are if you don't know, then you can tailor a routine specifically for you!


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a bad habit of rubbing my eyes, especially when I wear contacts.


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 21, 2009)

Clinique clarifying Lotion. Vile stuff. I can use it strip fake tan which says it all really.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 21, 2009)

I have quite a few, like most, but these are the ones that KILL ME:

1. Going to sleep with your make-up on. NO NO NO! I had a friend who always went to bed with her make-up on, and when I told her she should wash her face, she got really mad and said she "never got breakouts." Um, but she DID...that's why she wore ridiculous amounts of foundation in the first place!

2. People who ask me how to cover pimples with make-up for day-to-day use. It's...really not possible, at least not with anything more than mild acne. The texture and the roughness just sticks out too much. I can block zits out for photos, but that's because I can do stuff to people's faces that I would never do for actual "wearing out" make-up. XD Really, the best thing to do for zits and just to leave them out in the open, not cover them with makeup, hide them with your hair, or pick at them (UGH!).

3. People who put toothpaste on their faces. It's disgusting and it doesn't work.

4. People who exfoliate their face every day. Look, you're over-doing it. You need to exfoliate maybe once a week, twice if your skin is REALLY out there. And that's straight for the dermatologist's mouth!

5. People who refuse to pay attention to their OWN skin needs. My skin is very different from other people's skin, and visa versa. And it's especially annoying when I say a certain product didn't work for me, and die-hard fans of that product get all mad and say, "WELL, IT WORKED FOR ME!" Don't get huffy, your skin is just different!

6. Excessive tanning, or, more specifically, the idea that everybody has to be bright orange to be attractive. Look, if you want to look like your skin is made out of leather in 20 years, that's fine by me, but I'm fine with my skin the way it is. You would never tell a girl who was dark-skinned, "Ugh, your skin is soooo gross and dark, you need to BLEACH!" (and I hate skin bleaching, too, BTW), so don't say to me, "Ugh, you're white as a ghost, you NEED to get a tan!" Bitch, I don't NEED to get anything, especially not skin cancer...and quit acting like I look "weird" when you're the one with a blatantly fake tan and obnoxiously blonde hair. That color combination isn't exactly natural.

7. Using a ridiculous amount of products, when in fact, two or three will do the same thing if used correctly. Even my brother with a severe case of acne only uses 2 products to keep it in check!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 10, 2009)

Nail biting and spot picking! Ewww!! Oh, and not pushing cuticles back so they get skin tags!! YEUCH!


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 11, 2009)

Use of products with petroleum in them. Petroleum, mineral oil, et al is seriously a bad thing for your skin, and it baffles me how many people are completely miseducated on it.

- It does not moisturize. At all. Because your body cannot absorb it in any way (even by digestion).
- Because it does not absorb, that means it sits ontop of your skin, forming a layer that actually keeps moisture out and doesn't allow your skin to breathe.
- It is not hypo-allergenic, no matter what the industry claims - many people have allergic reactions to it, including myself.
- It's being linked to cancer.
- It was an accidental discovery; petroleum is buildup on the machinery in crude oil production, in the form of a dirty black wax. To this day it is simply a byproduct of the oil industry.
- The process of purifying petroleum jelly was patented in 1872. Medical practices at the time still included bloodletting, mercury for syphilis, and profuse sweating (often associated with shock).


----------

